# Rodent control & barred owl nesting boxes



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Shores steps up rodent control

A few local environmentalists have placed owl nesting boxes around the St. Clair Shores Country Club and a few city parks.

Although they believe it's a long shot, they hope the nesting boxes will attract barred owls to the area to hunt for the rodents, said Tim Dorner, golf course superintendent.

"You build the habitat and it's up to nature whether or not they want to use it," he said. "It's one of those wait and see things. If we're lucky enough to attract some owls, that's a positive for the community."

http://www.detnews.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20061114/METRO03/611140332/1014


----------



## Overdew (Sep 7, 2004)

Yes I know the story. They are also telling residents to put D-CON outside in their yards. Well when a rat eats it is does not die right away, then an owl eats the sick rat and it dies also. I emailed the lady who wrote weeks ago with this info and her response was "Owls are to smart to eat a rat that just ate D-CON". What an ahole


----------

